# Amy's Honey Labels



## jesuslives31548 (May 10, 2008)

This girl's product ROCKS. Three day turn -around on our Honey Labels. Best price, saved us a few HUNDRED BUCKS from the local printing press price. If you are in the market for a new Honey Label YOU NEED TO LOOK NO MORE. I recommend her a thousand times over. For the ever increase disease, product price increase and all the other negatives we as beekeepers face she was a becon in the dark. YOU GO GIRL!!!!!!

Travis Boyd
Boyd Family Honey Farm


----------



## CLB (Jun 8, 2007)

*Amy*

Yep, she does a great job!


----------



## BGhoney (Sep 26, 2007)

Got our labels just as ordered, they look great. We will order more


----------



## magnet-man (Jul 10, 2004)

Well post a picture of your label, silly.


----------



## jesuslives31548 (May 10, 2008)

would be happy to, if I knew how


----------



## mwyatt (Mar 28, 2006)

I use her for both labels and business cards. Both draw a lot of attention and she is very quick getting the product to you. I just love the service.


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

She prints all my labels too. She is such a sweetheart! When I got caught short and in a pinch she came through and saved my bacon.


----------



## Fernhill (Dec 30, 2004)

*Great Product*

My wife and I got our last batch of labels from Amy and we were very happy with them. The 'antique' look looked good on the jars and the service was excellent. 

Mike


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

jesuslives31548 said:


> This girl's product ROCKS. Three day turn -around on our Honey Labels. Best price, saved us a few HUNDRED BUCKS from the local printing press price. If you are in the market for a new Honey Label YOU NEED TO LOOK NO MORE. I recommend her a thousand times over. For the ever increase disease, product price increase and all the other negatives we as beekeepers face she was a becon in the dark. YOU GO GIRL!!!!!!
> 
> Travis Boyd
> Boyd Family Honey Farm


And how does one contact her? I tried to get a reply from her when she posted here before and never got a reply.


----------



## gloodinofdoodin (Feb 1, 2008)

[email protected]


----------



## mudlake (Nov 26, 2007)

Does she have a web page I sent an e-mail asking for it. I hope I have to use them a lot this summer. Thanks again Tony


----------



## Scut Farkas (Jun 7, 2007)

She didn't have one last year - she just sends out hard copy samples.



mudlake said:


> Does she have a web page I sent an e-mail asking for it. I hope I have to use them a lot this summer. Thanks again Tony


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

gloodinofdoodin said:


> [email protected]


I'm computer challenged. I can't get this avenue to work for me. Does she have a snail mail address to share? Or does she have a Beesource connection that I could use to PM her?


----------



## gloodinofdoodin (Feb 1, 2008)

sqkcrk said:


> I'm computer challenged. I can't get this avenue to work for me. Does she have a snail mail address to share? Or does she have a Beesource connection that I could use to PM her?



If you use browser based email just copy and paste the address into an email. If you can't get that to work, here is her profile on beesource although it looks like she hasn't logged in in a while.

http://www.beesource.com/forums/member.php?u=62051


----------



## BeeTeach (Nov 10, 2005)

Just sent my subscription in to ABJ and I see that Amy is on staff there (maybe I'm just slow here for not picking that up sooner). Her work for me was top notch.


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

I use her labels also and am very pleased.


----------



## Dr.Wax (Apr 30, 2008)

Is she still making the labels?

I sent her an email but haven't received a response.


----------



## jesuslives31548 (May 10, 2008)

yes she is still in the business. I recieved and email from her today. She has been very busy but will hold true to her word.......


----------



## Dr.Wax (Apr 30, 2008)

Ok I had emailed her with an address to send the brochure and samples to so maybe she just sent them without sending a response email.

_Edit_: Got an email from her last night saying she was shipping the brochure. Looking forward to it!


----------

